# Elliot Christmas tree caricature has color



## Watcheye (Dec 1, 2009)

Hes so darn cute! I am thinking of what to put in the background. Perhaps a window with snow falling or a mantle with stockings. Or stall doors with stockings. Who knows...




Id LOVE to have the time to do this over in photoshop!






There is pink around his muzzle but it didnt scan too clearly. Its a bit blown out. Im computer impaired!





here is my boy






I love Christmas!


----------



## ljc (Dec 2, 2009)

He can come hang ornaments on my tree anytime!!!! Absolutely adorable.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 2, 2009)

I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 2, 2009)

That is soo cute Kaitlin!! I



it.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 2, 2009)

wow

you have talent. I would love a photo like that .

Great job


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 2, 2009)

That is so cute!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 2, 2009)

I would love to put that on a plaque and hang it.

It is so adorable


----------



## maplegum (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Matt73 (Dec 2, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## ShaunaL (Dec 4, 2009)

I love it - very playful and creative


----------



## shelly (Dec 4, 2009)

That's very sweet!!! He's a real cutie pie!!!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 4, 2009)

I think any contrasting background behind him would work great..........And then you'd have a wonderful Christmas card!!!

In fact I bet you'd do great selling cards like that in general!!!


----------



## Connie P (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome Kate!


----------

